# Middle Grounds 7/17-18/10 Our Last Call for ARS out of Cedar Key



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

With the ARS closure breathing down our necks, myself and crew decided to make a run for some ARS and whatever graced our hooks. We planned this trip a couple of weeks back knowing if it was too rough we would go thursday. We almost had to reschedule, woke up sat to 2-4 sat day 2-4 sat night 1-3 sun. After waiting till noon the report had changed for the better. We left the dock at 4 and headed into a decent 2'-4' sea. As long as it didnt get worse we felt ok, and it was supposed to get better. 
I've had this number for awhile that I have only hit once in the past year and thought it would be perfect for our last hoorah of ARS. We arrived at the fishing grounds and began drifting pulling up big snappers.













































We installed new LEDs on my boat so we were anxious to see them lit up.



http://s348.photobucket.com/albums/q321/johnbgville/?action=view&current=DSCF5330-1.mp4

It began to calm down and we anchored for the night. Caught fish till 4 am, then shot some leftover 4th of July fireworks


















then fished some more. pulled anchor at 7, drifted for an hour or so then headed to the dock with plenty of meat.



























































Loaded the boat and headed to the barn. 









What a 45 day snapper season...i don't know how the snapper will rebound...over the next 10 months (just a little jab at those who study snapper populations)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a great trip. Nice grade of Snapper and Jacks. Lights looking good too! Thanks for the post.

Skip


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Thanks for posting photos.


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Glad that someone is able to fish!! SOOO frustrating to be landlocked knowing all the fish out there just swimming around!


----------

